# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Frika

## Bledari

e keni ndjere ndonje her qe keni frike nga dicka, edhe friken filloni ta ndjeni nja ca kohe perpara se ajo qe ti ke frike te ndodhi ndodh?

Ja pra kjo me ndodhi mua para nja dy javesh nuk e di por e ndjeja qe do binte termet nuk e di por mu u fiksua kjo gje dy jave une kam jetuar pak a shume me friken se do bi termet dhe kjo ndodhi para 6 dite ishte Dite e shtune ishte ora 00:15 une isha duke pare filme kur bjen termet edhe fillojne kercasin xhamat e penxhereve te shpise filoj duke u tundur tavolina ku ishte TV filloi te levizte llampa qe eshte varur ne tavan dhe kjo gje ndodhi termeti ra une u frikesova jasht mase sepse une te vetmin gje qe kam frike eshte Avioni, edhe Termeti nga keto te dyja kam nje frike te fuqishme kta dy gjera mua me fusin fryken.

Por tani te dalim ke tema si shpjegohet kjo gje kur ti ke frike nga dicka e ndjen perpara kohe edhe pastaj ndodh si shpjegohet kjo gje? Ka ndonje njeri qe mund te japi nje shpjegim kshu te thjesht.

Me Respekt
Bledari

P.S. e hapa ket teme jo qe te pyes ndonje psikolog por ju ka ndodhur ndonje her qe ta ndjeni ate gje qe keni jasht mase frike ta ndjeni para kohe qe do ndodhi ndonje dite?

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

Bledari e di si po  e bene tani,me kujtohet mua kure kam qene i vogel,dhe me tregonte gjyshja peralla me kucedra me ujkun dhe dhelpren qe te me zinte gjumi :P

...Na ishte njiher nje kuceder e madhe shume e madhe,dhe kjo kucedera...
..Epo tani do i mbyllesh syte ti se pastaj nuk te pelqen perrallla dhe nuk te ze gjumi..Apo ti them kucedres te vij dhe te haj,shpejtttttttttt mbyllis syte dhe gjume   :pa dhembe:

----------


## AuGuSt_

:i qetë:  
...perndryshe do te gjendeni perballe pyetjes: 
- KE FRIKE?
Natyrisht kete e zbulojme gjithmone duke e kerkuar brenda vetes tone. Domethene, qe te zbulojme nese kemi frike, duhet te ndodhemi perballe vetes dhe te pyesim: -Ke frike... 
... - se mos personi me te cilin ke rene ne dashuri, te thote JO?
... - te dergosh nje E Mail sepse mund te keqkuptohesh?
... - te shprehesh opinionin tend, se mos te vene ne loje?
... - te jesh vetem?
... - se mos humbet papritur nje njeri te dashur?
... -  ti japesh fund nje dashurie te konsumuar?
... - nga suksesi?
... - nga deshtimi?
... - te marresh vendime?
...ke frike....
    Siç e shikoni jane shume pyetjet brenda te cilave mund te zbulojme diçka nga vetja jone.  Perballe çdo problemi te tille, qofte edhe nje i vetem, (sepse çdo njera prej pyetjeve, ne vetvete eshte edhe nje problem) ne provojme frike. Dhe se sa here qe ne jemi te trishtuar, te depresuar, provojme dhimbje, eshte e natyreshme te mendojme se keto shoqerojne dhe shoqerohen me Friken.
Natyrisht shpesh ndodhemi perballe dilemes: ç'duhet te bejme kur provojme frike?
- Ta sfidosh, domethene ti dalesh perballe?
- Apo te mundohesh te ambientohesh me te, ta besh bashkudhetaren tenden, ose bashkaventuriere te jetes ?
 :i qetë:

----------


## Rebele

me fal AuGuSt por nuk eshte ne natyre te rebeleve te ndjekin rregulla apo te veprojne sic kerkohet prandaj une po thyej rregullat duke HYRE NE TEME!




> :
> - KE FRIKE?
> Frika eshte ilusion 
> 
> ... - se mos personi me te cilin ke rene ne dashuri, te thote JO?
> *eshte humbja e tij jo e imja*
> ... - te dergosh nje E Mail sepse mund te keqkuptohesh?
> *perceptimi eshte relativ*
> ... - te shprehesh opinionin tend, se mos te vene ne loje?
> ...

----------


## KaLTerSi

[QUOTE=AuGuSt_] :i qetë:  - KE FRIKE?

... 


> - se mos personi me te cilin ke rene ne dashuri, te thote JO?


nuk eshte e thene qe cdo gje te shkoj sipas deshirave te mia, ajo qe eshte e thene eshte qe une te mos ndjej boshlleqe ose pishmanlleqe ne jete.

... -


> te dergosh nje E Mail sepse mund te keqkuptohesh?


keqkuptimet mund te ndodhin dhe ball per balle e mgjth nuk frenohemi ne te shprehur... email ska perse te jete ndryshe.

... -


> te shprehesh opinionin tend, se mos te vene ne loje?


synoj te them ate qe mendoj dhe te mendoj ate qe them.

... - 


> te jesh vetem?


vetmia, fobia me e madhe njerezore.

... -


> se mos humbet papritur nje njeri te dashur?


vdekja eshte pjese e jetes, kam kohe qe e kam zene paqe me kete.

... 


> -  ti japesh fund nje dashurie te konsumuar?


ne te kundert, do kisha me sh frike te vazhdoja nje lidhje ne emer te dashurise kur pikerisht dashuria nuk do ishte e pranishme.

... 


> - nga suksesi?


per sukses synoj.

... 


> - nga deshtimi?


thjesht e ben suksesin me te embel.

... 


> - te marresh vendime?


ndodh qe lekundem per vendimet e mia sigurisht, por frike me duket pak e terhequr.

...


> ke frike....


vetem nga vetja ime!!!

----------


## green

_Zakonisht gjerat qe perfliten jane ato qe ne te vertet thjesht te frikesojne. Normal qe njerezit i parandjejne ngjarjet e keqija. Perhere kur kam ndonje parandjenje te pashpjegueshme, te paqarte qe me prish terezine dicka jo e mire me ndodh me pas. Ndoshta ngaqe mekanizmi i vetembrojtjes eshte teper i ndjeshem. Dhe them se keshtu eshte per te gjithe.

Por ne lidhje me fjaline e pare, kam lexuar diku qe nese do te dish dobesite e dikujt shiko me cfare tallet. Frika ne fund te fundit eshte nje dobesi. Ndoshta dobesia me e madhe & e pamundur te evitohet sepse shkon paralel me natyren komplekse njerezore, te paperkulur por edhe te brishte njekohesisht?!...
_

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

Per ato trimat dhe trimereshat (lol) , nese nuk e dijne , frika ka lind para trimerise .. :shkelje syri:  , prandaj mos e rrahni shume gjoksin per trimerira imagjinare..lol
Nuk e kuptoj friken qe kane disa nga vetvetja..?! Ose jane obsessed me ndjenjen e pasigurise dhe te inferioritetit te vlerave te tyre , ose kane frike hijen e vet ne nje nate me hene ( ne kete rast , jane hopeless.. :ngerdheshje: )
Gjithkush ka frike dicka ! Dikush vdekjen , dikush humbjen , dikush fillimin apo mbarimin , dikush dhimbjen fizike e dikush ate psikologjike... e thene ndryshe , we are all afraid to loose what we can't afford to loose !

p.s Kalto , nuk ke frike ti zemra ti hypesh subways vetem ne mes te nates dhe te zbresesh ne 125 st apo Gun Hill Road ? Nuk besoj se do kesh frike nga vetja jote ne kete rast .. :pa dhembe:  ( uroj qe ndjenja qe do kishe ne kete rast , te futet tek nocioni "frike" pa e nderlikuar shume ne terma socilogjike lol)

----------


## DeuS

Nondaja ime per friken do thoshte: Vec budalli nuk ka frike! (eshte mese e vertete)

----------


## Anisela

Parandjenjen tende,do ta quaja INSTIKT!Kjo ndjenje tek ty,eshte shume e zhvilluar!Friken dhe respektin qe ke per Termet dhe Aviona,do ta quaja FOBI!Te gjithe njerezit zoterojne aftesine per keto dy ndjenja!Eshte normale,dhe ne shumicen e rasteve eleminohet me kalimin e kohes!P,sh une personalisht,kam instiktin shume te zhvilluar dhe e zoteroj ne profesionin tim!

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

Ishalla nuk punon fallxhore Anisela..lol (j/k  :shkelje syri: )
Anyway , cili prej ketyre fenomeneve qe permende me siper , personifikohet si "Frike" ?
Instinkti apo Fobia ?
Me sa di un , instinkti ne shqip perkthehet si refleks ose kunderveprim i pakushtezuar i njeriut ndaj nje fenomeni te papritur !
Fobia duket si ankth ( obsession) ndaj fenomeneve te caktuara !
Ehh , si shume po na e nderlikoni ju kete nocionin e frikes duke e futur neper labirinthet e termave te sociolo-psikologjise !
Te pakten , po trimerohemi nga kjo teme duke e zhdukur friken si opsion nga mbijetesa jone lol  !

----------


## Anisela

> Ishalla nuk punon fallxhore Anisela..lol (j/k )
> Anyway , cili prej ketyre fenomeneve qe permende me siper , personifikohet si "Frike" ?
> Instinkti apo Fobia ?
> Me sa di un , instinkti ne shqip perkthehet si refleks ose kunderveprim i pakushtezuar i njeriut ndaj nje fenomeni te papritur !
> Fobia duket si ankth ( obsession) ndaj fenomeneve te caktuara !
> Ehh , si shume po na e nderlikoni ju kete nocionin e frikes duke e futur neper labirinthet e termave te sociolo-psikologjise !
> Te pakten , po trimerohemi nga kjo teme duke e zhdukur friken si opsion nga mbijetesa jone lol  !


Fobia,obsession me nje perqindje te vogel frike.Instikti-parandjenje dhe aftesi,dhe perkthyes ndjenjash.Asnjera prej ketyre fenomeneve,nuk mund te precisohet si FRIKE.Per sa ju perket FALLXHOREVE,per mua jane mohuese te realitetit dhe shfrytezuese te personave me vetbesim te dobet.Personalisht jam Psykologe e diplomuar, ne Upsala Universitet, Stockholm Sweden.

----------


## My_Soul

Une kam frike nga martesa, lol

----------


## Brari

po mir po une qe skam frik as qent as ujqerit as gjarperin as lartesite.. as nga gangot..me thik a kallash.. 
por psh nuk e sho dot ate majkell Xheksonin kur nxjerr at kalamanin ne balkon.. ose kur nuk ja degjoj zene ..pra kur behet kohe pa u lidhur..me ndonje mik a mikeshe behem merak teper..aq sa le nam duke pyetur..
he.. cfar semundje kam mor aman..

----------


## MI CORAZON

Nga fluturimet me avion tashmë e dini që kam frike, por edhe të "drive" mbi ura mbaroj fare...
Tmerr e kam .

Le që çfarë s'kam tmerr unë...Se në fakt kështu s'dukem , por frikacake e madhe jam. (lol)

----------


## StormAngel

Kam frike nga gjithcka qe duhet frikesuar.
Njeri jam,dhe do gaboj nqs them se nuk kam frike nga asgje.Friken e kemi te implantua ne vehte neve ohooooo kohe me pare,qysh ne lindje,kshu qe cdo person ka frike ne vete.
Kam frike ende qente e medhenj...kam frike apo fobi nga uji i thelle.etj etj etj

----------


## Pink^ Pearl

Frika vjen shpesh nga te paditurit e gjerave ...

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Frika vjen shpesh nga te paditurit e gjerave ...


Unë po flas për rastet e të diturit të gjërave.   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## abnk

> _Frika ne fund te fundit eshte nje dobesi.
> _


Un tham se asht dobsi qi t'ban t'forte (ose dobsi e nevojshme).  Kur mundesh me zotnue frigen, jo vetem qi ke realizue qellimin tand, por edhe ke krijue besim n'vedi per t'ardhmen.  Si stressi (not *di*stress), ashtu edhe friga asht e nevojshme e luen rol positiv n'mekanizmin e vetembrojtjes.  
Shembuj...para cdo garet, betejet, testit, apo sfidet, mekanizmi i mbrojtjes asht n'"full alert".  Shqisat jane ma t'ndieshme se kurre, muskujt tendosen, gjaku qarkullon ma shpejt e ti je ma gati se kurre.  Mos t'ishte per frigen e stresin, organizmat tone nuk kishin me perballue disa prej sfidave qi na hedh jeta.

----------


## green

> Un tham se asht dobsi qi t'ban t'forte (ose dobsi e nevojshme).  Kur mundesh me zotnue frigen, jo vetem qi ke realizue qellimin tand, por edhe ke krijue besim n'vedi per t'ardhmen.  Si stressi (not *di*stress), ashtu edhe friga asht e nevojshme e luen rol positiv n'mekanizmin e vetembrojtjes.  
> Shembuj...para cdo garet, betejet, testit, apo sfidet, mekanizmi i mbrojtjes asht n'"full alert".  Shqisat jane ma t'ndieshme se kurre, muskujt tendosen, gjaku qarkullon ma shpejt e ti je ma gati se kurre.  Mos t'ishte per frigen e stresin, organizmat tone nuk kishin me perballue disa prej sfidave qi na hedh jeta.


_Te aprovoj plotesisht abnk!
Kjo qe ke shprehur eshte "filozofia" ime gjithashtu._

----------


## StormAngel

Kush thote se nuk ka frike,ka frike te tregoje te verteten!  :ngerdheshje:

----------

